# Would you buy a car with X previous owners?



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Another quick question to the lovely people on this forum.

Would you buy a 09 GTR with fairly low miles (sub 40k), but it had 3/4/5 previous owners?

Like you know I'm on the constant lookout for a GTR, but they tend to have 3/4/5 previous owners, which means you've got to add 1 more onto that for when I buy the car, and the next owner will have to add 1 more onto that number.

Seen a few with 4 previous owners, but I am skeptical of that many owners. That would make the current owner the 5th owner. If I bought it, I would be the 6th owner, and the next owner would be the 7th owner - which sounds like I would have a horrible time trying to sell the GTR when it comes to that time.

What's everyones personal cut off number when it comes to previous owners (especially with the GTR being a high performance car)?

Thoughts?

TIA.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

First owner might be the garage.

It all depends what your willing to pay. If your happy to pay a premium for low mileage low owner car, then get your wallet out. 

What boils my piss is when people want to buy the same cars for high owner money.

There are buyers for everything. If you have a high owner car in excellent condition then you market on its strengths, likewise, you could buy a low mileage rusty shitter that's had one owner who lived on the seafront.

First and foremost, buy on condition.

I'm wary of these garage Queens on low mileage. They'll more likely be hard fun miles, rather than easy motorway miles. But there's no way to tell, so low mileage will win everytime, but it's a chance you take.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Low mileage and low owner cars tend to be priced higher so if you want both of those things then increase your budget abit more and you should find one, the cheaper cars ain't cheaper for no reason. Four owners isn't high for a 09 car by the way it's about the norm.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I'm wary of these garage Queens on low mileage. They'll more likely be hard fun miles, rather than easy motorway miles. But there's no way to tell, so low mileage will win everytime, but it's a chance you take.



This is a good point, I never thought about this.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Low mileage and low owner cars tend to be priced higher so if you want both of those things then increase your budget abit more and you should find one, the cheaper cars ain't cheaper for no reason. Four owners isn't high for a 09 car by the way it's about the norm.



I'm happy to extend my budget for the perfect GTR. But I'm also doing some analysis on the GTRs. What hurts me a bit is when I pay extra for the right car, but the part-ex value is the same for a shitty car (for when I come to buy a different car).


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Low owners and low miles will always command a premium, the GTR tends to have a high number of users on the early cars because people bought them to scratch an itch, keep it for summer and then sell it. 

If not be too bothered by the number of owners provided it was In exceptional condition, serviced every 6000 miles or 12 months, good tyres and brakes etc


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A lot of performance cars have several owners. People have them for a bit then get something else. As long as all correctly serviced don***8217;t let it put you off. It***8217;s not the thing that worries me when I am looking.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TalibGTR said:


> I'm happy to extend my budget for the perfect GTR. But I'm also doing some analysis on the GTRs. What hurts me a bit is when I pay extra for the right car, but the part-ex value is the same for a shitty car (for when I come to buy a different car).


I wouldn't worry about buying a different car, no one knows when the R36 will be out. Could be years yet.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If you're already worrying about buying the next car just save your money and dont buy the GTR, you'll be gutted but you wont lose any money lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ten is too many


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Like mine you mean!

My car was 2.5 years old when I bought it but it had already had 3 owners, but since then I have kept it for 6.5 years. 

The trader I bought mine from said the previous owner had sold it as it was too fast compared to the Z4 he traded it for. Sometimes its silly reasons why owners don't keep a car for long


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My old one had 3 previous owners, owner before me had it 2 weeks before he realised he would kill himself or loose his license in it.

I always view cars on their condition, owners isn***8217;t my biggest concern


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> Low mileage and low owner cars tend to be priced higher so if you want both of those things then increase your budget abit more and you should find one, the cheaper cars ain't cheaper for no reason. Four owners isn't high for a 09 car by the way it's about the norm.




Yes agreed. £33k won't get you a low mileage/owners car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TalibGTR said:


> I'm happy to extend my budget for the perfect GTR. But I'm also doing some analysis on the GTRs. What hurts me a bit is when I pay extra for the right car, but the part-ex value is the same for a shitty car (for when I come to buy a different car).


You won't lose much if anything on buying a decent 09 car because they have come down to similar money as a decent bm or merc and I know which one I would have any day, I think your worrying too much and expecting the perfect car for a okayish budget, I've had four of them now and haven't lost a single penny on my previous 3 because I buy only good cars and pay a bit more than the average priced one on the market to start with.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TREG's car is a good car and priced reasonably and I'm sure if your genuinely interested he'll do a little on the price if you ask him nicely.... Lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If you can uproot Tregs car from were it sits you will get a great car, it sits still more than mine and thats saying something lol 

I'm pretty sure his car only moves to get serviced and the. Goes back where it came from.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> If you can uproot Tregs car from were it sits you will get a great car, it sits still more than mine and thats saying something lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure his car only moves to get serviced and the. Goes back where it came from.




Lol you cheeky sod

Has to be said its spoilt. It's never used in the rain and only ever used if I know I can park it somewhere safe.

I'm really not worried if it sells this year.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> TREG's car is a good car and priced reasonably and I'm sure if your genuinely interested he'll do a little on the price if you ask him nicely.... Lol




Tried a deal but £33K is all that's on offer and I'm not worried about selling it for that.:smokin:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Everyone wants a 1 owner car, but as Toni says high end cars do frequently have many owners. Not rare for people to own for a year, have some fun, then sell on.

Hell, I wanted to do that.

There is a limit, sure, but why would you be put off by a 4 owner car? 4 carefull owners or 1 complete tool that ragged it to death? You'll never know. Get the rare chance to talk to all of them and you'll get some insight, but that's tough.

I'm my cars 3rd owner. But the 2nd owner was the original buyers wife. She never drove it, total tax dodge. 

Do I care? No. Will the next potential owner care? Possibly, but it's pretty obvious why it was done. Will it affect residuals? Probably, which is dumb as f**k. 

And there, kind of, is your answer. Down to the individual and the next buyer. And unless you have a crystal ball you have no idea how it will play out. 

Pays your money, take your chance.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> If not be too bothered by the number of owners provided it was In exceptional condition, serviced every 6000 miles or 12 months, good tyres and brakes etc



That is good advice. What are you thoughts on 6 month servicing vs 12 month servicing? I know there are two distinct groups of GTR owners - those that swear by 6 month servicing, and others that swear by 12 month servicing?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> A lot of performance cars have several owners. People have them for a bit then get something else. As long as all correctly serviced don’t let it put you off. It’s not the thing that worries me when I am looking.



Very true, again, as asked above - by "correctly serviced", are we talking 6 month servicing or 12 month servicing?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I wouldn't worry about buying a different car, no one knows when the R36 will be out. Could be years yet.



Hahaha. I should have mentioned that I have a 2 year old son, and another baby on the way (7 months left). Wanted to have the GTR before I needed to get something that was a bit more family friendly (such as a C63).


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> If you're already worrying about buying the next car just save your money and dont buy the GTR, you'll be gutted but you wont lose any money lol


Lol. Like above, got a 2 year old and another one on the way. Would looking at changing to something a bit more family friendly in the future.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> Ten is too many



Damn! The car that I was looking at only had 11 previous owners! Apparently, they were all female, mature owners who were doctors and only used the car to pop to the shop on the weekend! :squintdan


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Personally I'm in the 12 month servicing mainly because my car is off the road for half the year but even if it was a daily I'd be doing it based on 6000 or 12 months, we never came first. 

Nissan put the 6 month servicing Interval to cover their arses as it was an unknown quantity, the player cars got shifted to 12 month servicing once Nissan was happy, the engine and box didn't change so 12 months on a cba is fine in my eyes.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> Like mine you mean!
> 
> My car was 2.5 years old when I bought it but it had already had 3 owners, but since then I have kept it for 6.5 years.
> 
> The trader I bought mine from said the previous owner had sold it as it was too fast compared to the Z4 he traded it for. Sometimes its silly reasons why owners don't keep a car for long



Yours is an exception Steve, as you've had the GTR for such a long time and it's been maintained so well.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

JapFreak786 said:


> My old one had 3 previous owners, owner before me had it 2 weeks before he realised he would kill himself or loose his license in it.
> 
> I always view cars on their condition, owners isn’t my biggest concern



Interesting! The GTR is a beast. But would you have still purchased your car if it had 4 previous owners?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> Yes agreed. £33k won't get you a low mileage/owners car.



Ah, but never say never! :chuckle:


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Takamo said:


> You won't lose much if anything on buying a decent 09 car because they have come down to similar money as a decent bm or merc and I know which one I would have any day, I think your worrying too much and expecting the perfect car for a okayish budget, I've had four of them now and haven't lost a single penny on my previous 3 because I buy only good cars and pay a bit more than the average priced one on the market to start with.



You're very true. I'm a Maths Teacher, so, as you can imagine, I like my numbers and doing my best analysis. By force of habit, I should add.

My worry is buying a £36k-£37k GTR, and then part-exing it and getting the same value as I would if I bought a £32k GTR. That's my biggest concern. i think private owners typically find it harder to sell their GTRs, as people just don't have £33k-£37k sitting in their bank, or prefer to finance it, or even like having a typical 6 month warranty from a trader. Hence, i keep on mentioning part-exing it for another car.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Everyone wants a 1 owner car, but as Toni says high end cars do frequently have many owners. Not rare for people to own for a year, have some fun, then sell on.
> 
> Hell, I wanted to do that.
> 
> ...



Very true. I would have no issue buying a 4 owner car from enthusiasts, as I know they would have taken care of their GTR like a baby. But the issue is, is that you cant typically trace the owner history. 4 owners could be 4 enthusiasts, or 4 people that tried to launch the car at every red light they met.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bare in mind, you buy a 32k motor that's not top notch it can quite easily cost you 10k to sort shit out that isn't instantly noticeable, false economy, if you want one buy the right one


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Personally I'm in the 12 month servicing mainly because my car is off the road for half the year but even if it was a daily I'd be doing it based on 6000 or 12 months, we never came first.
> 
> Nissan put the 6 month servicing Interval to cover their arses as it was an unknown quantity, the player cars got shifted to 12 month servicing once Nissan was happy, the engine and box didn't change so 12 months on a cba is fine in my eyes.




Yeah, I've read this before. I agree with your line of thinking too, but I also spoke to owner of a car I went to view, who said that he had spoken to Litchfields who said that it must be serviced every 6 months. I know that what he said was probably a sales tactic. It did put a doubt in my mind.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Bare in mind, you buy a 32k motor that's not top notch it can quite easily cost you 10k to sort shit out that isn't instantly noticeable, false economy, if you want one buy the right one



I totally agree with this. Sytner BMW had a great GTR, that was more than my budget, but I didn't need to spend a penny on it...

It sold 3 days ago!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> Y
> 
> My worry is buying a £36k-£37k GTR, and then part-exing it and getting the same value as I would if I bought a £32k GTR. That's my biggest concern. i think private owners typically find it harder to sell their GTRs, as people just don't have £33k-£37k sitting in their bank



If you paid £32k for a car and put miles on it, its unlikely you will get what you paid for it back more so if you traded it in. So in theory the same would go with a car worth £38k!

Some buyers do have that money in their bank- it really comes down to the individual but buying a car cheap could cost you a small fortune in the near future.

I would save for a bit longer and wait for the right car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's simple my brother, if you buy a cheap one it'll more than likely be worth less in px later on and it'll possibly be a dog and cost you more by spending on it to get it tip top, my advice is don't px later sell it on and use the cash towards your new car


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> Ah, but never say never! :chuckle:


Mr Bond:chuckle:

You may find one mate but slim chances with low mileage, few owners, full service history with a low price:smokin:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm overseas my car service is overdue but I can't do it till I get back, which will be blimmin November. Ive only done about 2000 miles in it and most of those were to and from Germany. I guess mine will be black marked when I come to sell it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

simGTR said:


> I'm overseas my car service is overdue but I can't do it till I get back, which will be blimmin November. Ive only done about 2000 miles in it and most of those were to and from Germany. I guess mine will be black marked when I come to sell it.



I'm prepared to give you £15k for it and take a chance:chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TalibGTR said:


> Yeah, I've read this before. I agree with your line of thinking too, but I also spoke to owner of a car I went to view, who said that he had spoken to Litchfields who said that it must be serviced every 6 months. I know that what he said was probably a sales tactic. It did put a doubt in my mind.


Hes talking shit, no tuner would recommend that


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

PaulH0070 said:


> Everyone wants a 1 owner car, but as Toni says high end cars do frequently have many owners. Not rare for people to own for a year, have some fun, then sell on.


Correct. For example, I bought an Aston in 2012 (it was 7 years old) and I was owner number 7 - so 1 a year. The previous owner only had it about 3 months. 

It's certainly common for Aston Martins to have a high number of owners - I suspect it may be because they are such a ****ing boring car to drive !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> Hes talking shit, no tuner would recommend that



Why not?
It could well be a sales pitch.

I dare say if you walked into a Nissan dealer and told them your were servicing your car yearly when it stated 6 months in the book they would freak!

For me its piece of mind that the car is looked every 6 months rather than yearly so its potential future problems maybe spotted early. Mine could easily go to a yearly service but with that in mind I kept the service record up to date.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Hes talking shit, no tuner would recommend that



I thought that he was talking shit. I was also told by another GTR seller that any 2009 GTR that has Sat Nav is imported.... :double-finger:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TREG said:


> Why not?
> It could well be a sales pitch.
> 
> I dare say if you walked into a Nissan dealer and told them your were servicing your car year when it stated 6 months in the book they would freak!
> ...


Nissan might well say that because they know no better, most of them wouldn't know where to find the gearbox in the GTR lol

But a proper tuner wouldn't tell you this


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> Nissan might well say that because they know no better, most of them wouldn't know where to find the gearbox in the GTR lol
> 
> But a proper tuner wouldn't tell you this




There you go a tuner may well say it then:smokin:

There are some good Nissan garages out there-:chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

It's people marketing the good points of their car.

Vehicles in the army used to be overserviced in peacetime which was not a good thing.

Mine will be marketed based on the refurbished underneath, most are rusty shit boxes.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Ive only done about 2000 miles in it and most of those were to and from Germany. I guess mine will be black marked when I come to sell it.


Bollocks isn't it?

I'm coming to realise that the GT-R market is geared up to take private sellers out of the game.

You buy from a dealer and pay 2k+ over the market value, can't sell private so sell through the same dealer for a 2k fee. Dealers must be pissing themselves over GT-R's.

Great gig if you're in the circle


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just never sell it


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Just never sell it


When will yours be fixed anyway?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

God alone knows, got house stuff to sort before shelling 20k on the engine


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> God alone knows, got house stuff to sort before shelling 20k on the engine




£20K!

What state of tune was the car in before this?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

4.25 but I destroyed everything..... two rods came through the block, destroyed the crank, one of the rods smacked a hole in the power steering rack en route to freedom

The 20k will be a turbo upgrade etc as well


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> 4.25 but I destroyed everything..... two rods came through the block, destroyed the crank, one of the rods smacked a hole in the power steering rack en route to freedom
> 
> The 20k will be a turbo upgrade etc as well




Ah yes I did read that.

Gutted for you, its the reason I never tuned mine as I need it to be reliable.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Meh is what it is mate, knew it would happen at some point and it is a toy so I'm not reliant on it at all so no mad rush to sort


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> Meh is what it is mate, knew it would happen at some point and it is a toy so I'm not reliant on it at all so no mad rush to sort




Old money bags:chuckle:

Mine had to be 100% reliable as I needed to get to weddings for my job-It just wasn't worth the risk of a high tune. Tried and tested to 170mph though so it's not slow


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

One key thing mentioned here is buying cheap and spending on tyres/brakes etc. I sold mine for £35k last year and it was cheap at the time, but it was a hassle free sale in the end, I had just fitted new brakes at the front & had nearly £2000 spent on its last visit to Litchfield. 

I don***8217;t know if you have considered Treg***8217;s car, but as a long standing forum member and someone who has looked after their car well, i***8217;d certainly pay more for a car that gives me peace of mind and worth considering for yourself. 

And yes even if a car had 4 owners i***8217;d buy it if it was in good condition. A 4 owner car from 2009 isn***8217;t an issue IMO.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> One key thing mentioned here is buying cheap and spending on tyres/brakes etc. I sold mine for £35k last year and it was cheap at the time, but it was a hassle free sale in the end, I had just fitted new brakes at the front & had nearly £2000 spent on its last visit to Litchfield.
> 
> I don’t know if you have considered Treg’s car, but as a long standing forum member and someone who has looked after their car well, i’d certainly pay more for a car that gives me peace of mind and worth considering for yourself.
> 
> And yes even if a car had 4 owners i’d buy it if it was in good condition. A 4 owner car from 2009 isn’t an issue IMO.




Cheers mate.
Sadly his budget is £33k but I can't afford to let mine go for that.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TREG said:


> Cheers mate.
> Sadly his budget is £33k but I can't afford to let mine go for that.


And you shouldn't let it go for less than asking either as it's a very good example


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> And you shouldn't let it go for less than asking either as it's a very good example



No rush to sell mate.

I've been on here so long most people know the car:smokin:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's the fastest colour but it's a nice example of fast


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> It's the fastest colour but it's a nice example of fast




Thank you mate:chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Oooooooooh you cheeky little bugger


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> Oooooooooh you cheeky little bugger


:chuckle:


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't understand what the problem with X number of owners is.

If it's been serviced on schedule and the car is in good condition (which is subjective in itself) then what does it matter?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

adz87kc said:


> I don't understand what the problem with X number of owners is.
> 
> If it's been serviced on schedule and the car is in good condition (which is subjective in itself) then what does it matter?


Higher likelihood of one of them being mechanically unsympathetic, smelly, tight, ham fisted, rubbish at driving and a severe flatulence problem.

However, i'm the third owner of my car and I've got all of those.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

adz87kc said:


> I don't understand what the problem with X number of owners is.
> 
> If it's been serviced on schedule and the car is in good condition (which is subjective in itself) then what does it matter?


Well, not only does it have an affect on the value of the vehicle (especially with part-ex values), but it can also be a deterrent to the next owner when it comes to resale. 

For example, if I buy a 4 previous owner car, the current owner would be the 5th, I would be the 6th and the next buyer (when I come to sell it) would be the 7th. 

I don’t think that there are many people that would like to be the 7th owner of any car, let alone a GTR, which is why I posed the question to see what other GTR owners opinions were when they were once on the GTR hunt.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Higher likelihood of one of them being mechanically unsympathetic, smelly, tight, ham fisted, rubbish at driving and a severe flatulence problem.
> 
> However, i'm the third owner of my car and I've got all of those.



:chuckle:


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

TalibGTR said:


> Well, not only does it have an affect on the value of the vehicle (especially with part-ex values), but it can also be a deterrent to the next owner when it comes to resale.
> 
> For example, if I buy a 4 previous owner car, the current owner would be the 5th, I would be the 6th and the next buyer (when I come to sell it) would be the 7th.
> 
> I don’t think that there are many people that would like to be the 7th owner of any car, let alone a GTR, which is why I posed the question to see what other GTR owners opinions were when they were once on the GTR hunt.


Not something I'd even consider but people must do hence this thread- food for thought I guess.


I'd expect a fair few of the enthusiasts on here have had a JDM import in the past , not necessarily a R35 , and the number of owners and service history can be impossible to find at times from an auction and even then it's all in hieroglyphics. I doubt that put them off buying their car but there the sums of money involved there would be likely less.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's all about the price. Don't expect top dollar for a car with more than say one owner per year, and don't expect to pay top dollar either!


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

lots of people change cars often... like the others have said its all about how well the car has been looked after and with an R35 the service history that comes with it.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's all about the price. Don't expect top dollar for a car with more than say one owner per year, and don't expect to pay top dollar either!



Don’t get me wrong, I’ve increased my budget, as I now want to buy a GTR that is perfect. But even at £35k-£37k, there are low mileage cars with 3/4/5 previous owners.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

R34SKYGTR said:


> lots of people change cars often... like the others have said its all about how well the car has been looked after and with an R35 the service history that comes with it.


So as long as the car has been serviced at least once a year, and in a generally good condition, the previous owners aren’t something to be worried about?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

You can only judge what's infront of you. This guy:



Is more likely to have bought the car from this guy:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> So as long as the car has been serviced at least once a year, and in a generally good condition, the previous owners aren’t something to be worried about?




No that's the whole idea of having service history with the car isnt it?

As long as each owner has looked after it and kept the service book up to date I don't see the problem.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Do other car makes have potential buyers that seem to have to find fault at every opportunity?

And not to knock money off, to run away screaming from it. 'ohh, it's one day late on the service, it has to be a wrong 'un. The brakes have been used??!! Dear god, avoid that one! The tyres have less than 100% rubber??!! You'll be insane to buy it!!'

C'mon guys, it's common sense. If the car has been maintained 100% by 5 people that's better than ragged to f**k by one that's missed everything surely?

Of course the same car side by side on a forecourt you'll go for the 1 owner, but should you? Are you actually getting a better car? Or just buying what the market perceives as the better car which sits better on your conscience and you hope will be more marketable when you sell?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

PaulH0070 said:


> C'mon guys, it's common sense. If the car has been maintained 100% by 5 people that's better than ragged to f**k by one that's missed everything surely?


There it is mate just common sense :bowdown1:


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

I don***8217;t think it***8217;s just as simple as common sense, in all fairness. Ideally, you***8217;d buy a low mileage, low owner car. That is common sense. Servicing an 09-10 plate GTR twice a year, in accordance to the manufacturer servicing guidelines would be common sense - but most members on here, as well as most GTR owners, _typically_ tend to service their car once a year. One***8217;s opinion of common sense may be different to another***8217;s opinion on common sense. 

The reason I initially posed the question was to see what all of your opinions were, as you all were once in my position buying a GTR. The overwhelming advice that I***8217;ve received is to look find a GTR that has been serviced at least once a year and is in a great condition.

It may seem like a stupid question to some people, but coming from a background of Porsches, Mercedes***8217; and BMWs, it***8217;s a very different ball game. Number of previous owners play a vital role in dictating the value of those kinds of cars. Whereas, with the GTR, it has a lesser affect to the value of the GTR.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Yep, I get you mate. We've all been there, asking the same questions 

All I'm saying is don't get totally hung up on the holy grail of the 1 owner (hopefully a good one) low mile car. Most get snapped up long before us punters have a chance to get them. 

Plenty of very good cars out there. By all means hold out if you can, but don't overlook those 90% cars, there's really nothing wrong with them.

All depends how patient you are to get one of these great cars :thumbsup:


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Yep, I get you mate. We've all been there, asking the same questions
> 
> All I'm saying is don't get totally hung up on the holy grail of the 1 owner (hopefully a good one) low mile car. Most get snapped up long before us punters have a chance to get them.
> 
> ...



Thank you, mate! Very true indeed.

I'm getting pretty desperate to jump in a GTR. Seen a few that are good cars, but nothing that has made me jump out of my seat.

Ideally, I want to get a GTR before I start school again on Monday (I'm a teacher), but I'm also thinking that it might be better for me to wait for the next few weeks - people typically start selling leading up to Christmas.

But, I'm impatient and I want one soooooo bad!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> I don’t think it’s just as simple as common sense, in all fairness. Ideally, you’d buy a low mileage, low owner car. That is common sense. Servicing an 09-10 plate GTR twice a year, in accordance to the manufacturer servicing guidelines would be common sense - but most members on here, as well as most GTR owners, _typically_ tend to service their car once a year. One’s opinion of common sense may be different to another’s opinion on common sense.
> 
> .


Call it what you like mate- I know you have a few cars to look at all priced at £33k so why not go and see them and hopefully buy one of them?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> Call it what you like mate- I know you have a few cars to look at all priced at £33k so why not go and see them and hopefully buy one of them?



Going to look at 1 tomorrow. Hopefully, I may have time to squeeze in looking at another one too. If not, it***8217;ll probably be scheduled for the weekend. 

I will report back on the good and the bad (hopefully not!!!) :thumbsup:

Knowing me and my luck, I***8217;m sure as soon as I buy one, a better one will come up - which means no more procrastinating on autotrader for me if I buy tomorrow!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

TalibGTR said:


> people typically start selling leading up to Christmas.


Possibly, I bought mine just before Xmas but to be honest there was nothing around at that time.

This year I've seen a pretty constant drip feed of cars throughout the year, so I wouldn't worry about putting a date to your purchase. 

The summer buying rush never happened and prices have taken a tumble, that's hopefully slowing down a bit now. 

My only advice would be don't rush, hold out for a good one but as I mentioned above, don't expect the car to be perfect. Be prepared to find a fault somewhere, they are 2nd hand cars after all!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> Going to look at 1 tomorrow. Hopefully, I may have time to squeeze in looking at another one too.
> !



Hope it goes Ok


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Leave him to it chaps he has an answer for everything..... Good luck Talib hope you find the perfect car with the perfect owners at the perfect price.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Possibly, I bought mine just before Xmas but to be honest there was nothing around at that time.
> 
> This year I've seen a pretty constant drip feed of cars throughout the year, so I wouldn't worry about putting a date to your purchase.
> 
> ...



Amazing! Thanks for the tip. Very true. It’s great to have current owners to give you their words of wisdom to potential new owners. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> Hope it goes Ok


Thanks Steve!


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Leave him to it chaps he has an answer for everything..... Good luck Talib hope you find the perfect car with the perfect owners at the perfect price.



Jesus, relax mate! Didn***8217;t know that I insulted you by posting a GTR-related question on a GTR forum!

I don***8217;t have an answer for everything, which is the reason I posed the question to a related forum (as you would expect!). I was wanting GTR owners***8217; opinions as they were once in the same boat as me. 

I hope you don***8217;t talk to your customers and potential customers like that!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> Jesus, relax mate! Didn’t know that I insulted you by posting a GTR-related question on a GTR forum!
> 
> I don’t have an answer for everything, which is the reason I posed the question to a related forum (as you would expect!). I was wanting GTR owners’ opinions as they were once in the same boat as me.
> 
> I hope you don’t talk to your customers and potential customers like that!




I think he's pointing out that you are pretty much asking for the impossible!

As I said I could only find two cars online serviced yearly for under £33k so not sure where you are finding them:chuckle:

(Takamo is actually a decent member on here who helps forum members out where he can free of charge)


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

To be honest, if someone turned up trying to haggle me down based on the number of previous owners for a 10yo car they'd get shown the door. 

I tried selling my RGV earlier this year, after dealing with a few idiots, I took it down and put a cover over it. Might be up next year for a bit more.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> I think he's pointing out that you are pretty much asking for the impossible!
> 
> As I said I could only find two cars online serviced yearly for under £33k so not sure where you are finding them:chuckle:
> 
> (Takamo is actually a decent member on here who helps forum members out where he can free of charge)


Hence the reason for my other thread “Is it possible...” lol. Like I mentioned previously, I have extended my budget to £36k to accommodate and look at more cars. If needs be, I’ll extend it further. 

Some private owners are happy to negotiate to £33k or around that price from a higher price.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

simGTR said:


> To be honest, if someone turned up trying to haggle me down based on the number of previous owners for a 10yo car they'd get shown the door.
> 
> I tried selling my RGV earlier this year, after dealing with a few idiots, I took it down and put a cover over it. Might be up next year for a bit more.



Whilst I fully understand, that’s why I ask about previous owners on the phone before going down and trying to haggle. Saves both people’s time. 

Don’t get me wrong, I’m not going to rob anyone or offer stupid money. Now that I’ve extended my budget, I’d want to find the right car and not necessarily jump in the first one that I’ve seen because I’m so impatient lol.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TalibGTR said:


> Whilst I fully understand, that’s why I ask about previous owners on the phone before going down and trying to haggle. Saves both people’s time.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m not going to rob anyone or offer stupid money. Now that I’ve extended my budget, I’d want to find the right car and not necessarily jump in the first one that I’ve seen because I’m so impatient lol.


"Hi, can I ask how many previous owners it's had"

"4, including me"

"But that means I'll be the 5th and the next person will be the 6th, can I have 3 grand off"

"Click, brrrr......."


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

TalibGTR said:


> Whilst I fully understand, that’s why I ask about previous owners on the phone before going down and trying to haggle. Saves both people’s time.



But having a arbitrary number put you off a car is like not lashing the hole off a Victoria's secret model because it's seen a few helmets.
You'd still have an excellent experience and even though you're not the first, second or third; does it really matter?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> Like I mentioned previously, I have extended my budget to £36k to accommodate and look at more cars. If needs be, I’ll extend it further.
> .




Well that puts you in the price bracket of my car!

Serviced twice a year with full service history, 32k miles and the first owner was a member on here. (GUY- For any old school members that knew him)

I think given these cars are now 9+ years old you are going to be lucky to find what you are after even at £36k.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

simGTR said:


> "Hi, can I ask how many previous owners it's had"
> 
> "4, including me"
> 
> ...


:chairshot


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

adz87kc said:


> But having a arbitrary number put you off a car is like not lashing the hole off a Victoria's secret model because it's seen a few helmets.
> You'd still have an excellent experience and even though you're not the first, second or third; does it really matter?



This made me chuckle for quite some time! :bowdown1:

Very, very true. I think I’m just overthinking it. Probably won’t even think twice about previous owners once I own the car!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone may have already made this point (and I've missed it), but one problem I've read about in the past about people having concerns about a large number of previous owners is this:

The perception is that there must be something wrong with the car, hence person 1 buys it, spot the problem, and gets shot of it pronto. Person 2 buys it, spots the problem, and flogs it as quickly as possible. And that repeats.

So if you have a car with loads of previous owners, the perception is there's something up with it.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

This is no slur on anyone on this thread, or on the board for that matter, but I think there needs to be a reality check on these cars.

The amount of newbie potential buyers that come on here having read a buyer's guide and expect every service carried out to the dot and consumables to be virtually brand new is getting a bit silly. To the detriment of the value and ease of sale I think as well.

I was in a conversation with someone about buying and the guy was flabbergasted someone had the audacity to try to sell him a car with half worn tyres and brakes. When I politely said if he wanted new everything he should spend 80k on a new one rather than the 40k he wanted to spend, he got all huffy and disappeared, lol


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

adz87kc said:


> But having a arbitrary number put you off a car is like not lashing the hole off a Victoria's secret model because it's seen a few helmets.


The Victorians made secret models of helmets with holes in ? Was that a late 1800s hobby then ?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

snuffy said:


> Someone may have already made this point (and I've missed it), but one problem I've read about in the past about people having concerns about a large number of previous owners is this:
> 
> The perception is that there must be something wrong with the car, hence person 1 buys it, spot the problem, and gets shot of it pronto. Person 2 buys it, spots the problem, and flogs it as quickly as possible. And that repeats.
> 
> So if you have a car with loads of previous owners, the perception is there's something up with it.


Simple statistics also leads you to conclude that the more owners a car has had, the greater the probability that one or more of them have driven it like a total tool.

The way in which the bottom end of the market has held up has probably encouraged this. Let's face it when you have a car for a shortish period of time (e.g. a hire car) you don't exactly love and cherish it do you?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

So what you need to look for is:

https://www.newsnow.co.uk/classifieds/cars-vans-for-sale/one-lady-owner-cars-for-sale.html

However, it's most likely to be against the law to say ""One Lady Owner" now.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AndyE14 said:


> Simple statistics also leads you to conclude that the more owners a car has had, the greater the probability that one or more of them have driven it like a total tool.
> 
> The way in which the bottom end of the market has held up has probably encouraged this. Let's face it when you have a car for a shortish period of time (e.g. a hire car) you don't exactly love and cherish it do you?





Although previous owners would of been paying a lot more than the cars value now so would equally look after the car. I honestly don't think anyone would keep a car 6 months and thrash it around as they would still have to foot the repair bills whilst they had it.

I think anyone buying a performance car and thinks its not been driven at speed must be very naive as even 1 owner cars have been.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

TREG said:


> Although previous owners would of been paying a lot more than the cars value now so would equally look after the car. I honestly don't think anyone would keep a car 6 months and thrash it around as they would still have to foot the repair bills whilst they had it.
> 
> I think anyone buying a performance car and thinks its not been driven at speed must be very naive as even 1 owner cars have been.


Look at some of the ages of those coming on here looking to buy at the cheaper end of the market and ask yourself if at that age you had the good sense to be responsible.

There is a certain train of thought that a number of new purchasers here have alluded to, I am going to buy this, own if for a short period, sell it for something close to what I paid for it (and the implication being thrash the arse off it, do minimal maintenance and get shut before any issues crystallise).

Given the cost of some of the components, I would expect some fairly large repair and maintenance bills to start crystallising in the early multi owner examples.

I would see a well maintained low owner example with good history to be infinitely more desirable and the pricing also reflects this.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AndyE14 said:


> Look at some of the ages of those coming on here looking to buy at the cheaper end of the market and ask yourself if at that age you had the good sense to be responsible.
> 
> There is a certain train of thought that a number of new purchasers here have alluded to, I am going to buy this, own if for a short period, sell it for something close to what I paid for it (and the implication being thrash the arse off it, do minimal maintenance and get shut before any issues crystallise).
> 
> ...



I can see that to a point but these cars are pretty reliable. Afterall they are built to be used for speed. 

The gearbox seems to be the place which is most costly if they go wrong but 
very few cars have gone wrong that we know about. 
Certainly I myself would be more wary of a heavily modded car as the majority of cars with gearbox issues seem to be modded imho.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TalibGTR said:


> Jesus, relax mate! Didn***8217;t know that I insulted you by posting a GTR-related question on a GTR forum!
> 
> I don***8217;t have an answer for everything, which is the reason I posed the question to a related forum (as you would expect!). I was wanting GTR owners***8217; opinions as they were once in the same boat as me.
> 
> I hope you don***8217;t talk to your customers and potential customers like that!


My brother your thinking too hard and your going to give yourself grey hair before your time, your not buying an antique oil painting that's going to go up in price your buying a used car with a fair but low budget and you have to expect some loss in value over the duration of your ownership. Secondly speak to anyone of my customers and see my feedback and you will clearly see that I bend over backwards to make sure they are 100%happy. Im a petrol head and real car enthusiast and do my job because I enjoy it.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> Look at some of the ages of those coming on here looking to buy at the cheaper end of the market and ask yourself if at that age you had the good sense to be responsible.


I think you're doing a disservice to some of the younger generation Andy. 

Was only talking to a couple of 19 year olds the other day that I've known through family for years, showing them round the car they were hovering around it as much as they could. Dying to peek further inside, but daren't get too close for fear of even brushing it. I had to virtually push one into the drivers seat and even then he daren't touch anything, lol.

Total petrol heads who, in their own words, would give anything to have one of these and would look after it like it was a baby:chuckle:

Now compare this to one of their dads who could tomorrow go and buy 10 of these and drive each one like an utter **** beacause that's sadly how he is.

The 2 lads owning the car after each other and cherishing it, or the 1 owner bell end. Which one would get bought first?

You do not know the history of a car unless you know the owners. Beit 1 or 5.

But I do agree with many of your points, and that just goes to show how much of a leap of faith you've got to take sometimes. Might pay off, might not.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's because we've all been young and had performance cars and either nearly killed ourselves, totalled a car or two and raced absolutely everywhere lol

I smashed my xr2i to bits at 18, had to be put on a jig to fix. Blew my Impreza up at 19, then again at 22..... got caught speeding numerous times..... youth and fast cars dont work well lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hmm, sort of. We're not talking about someone under 20 here though (generally)

I do agree with you, I smashed my cars yearly for about 3 years until I bought my first scoobie at 21 for a sum twice my yearly salary. I grew the fk up right there.

Yes it got driven, but I gained a new respect for my investment. I think most young folk would to be honest.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> Blew my Impreza up at 19, then again at 22..... got caught speeding numerous times..... youth and fast cars dont work well lol



It's hard to believe you drove that fast to blow the engine mate. 
What did it feel like to go 22mph in the Impreza?:chuckle:

I knew you were crazy.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Did you go and look at the cars for £33k TaliGTR?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Blew my Impreza up at 19, then again at 22.....


lol, you've got some form haven't you :chuckle: Poor old GT-R never stood a chance


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lol the Gtr Is the one car I have cherished mainly because i wanted one for ever and it swallowed all my money, I love this car and it still blew up.... bloody thing only did 2000 miles a year and doesn't know what rain is lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Lol the Gtr Is the one car I have cherished mainly because i wanted one for ever and it swallowed all my money, I love this car and it still blew up.... bloody thing only did 2000 miles a year and doesn't know what rain is lol


1 careful owner?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

PaulH0070 said:


> 1 careful owner?


Nope, 3....... which makes this car unsellable now due to the high ownership count lol

Previous owner made his missus out her heals and bag in the boot everytime they went out, he never wore Jean's in t and she wasnt allowed to wear jewelry in it lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> Nope, 3....... which makes this car unsellable now due to the high ownership count lol
> 
> Previous owner made his missus out her heals and bag in the boot everytime they went out, he never wore Jean's in t and she wasnt allowed to wear jewelry in it lol


I think you'll find it's unsellable because your name is on the V5:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

PaulH0070 said:


> This is no slur on anyone on this thread, or on the board for that matter, but I think there needs to be a reality check on these cars.
> 
> The amount of newbie potential buyers that come on here having read a buyer's guide and expect every service carried out to the dot and consumables to be virtually brand new is getting a bit silly. To the detriment of the value and ease of sale I think as well.
> 
> I was in a conversation with someone about buying and the guy was flabbergasted someone had the audacity to try to sell him a car with half worn tyres and brakes. When I politely said if he wanted new everything he should spend 80k on a new one rather than the 40k he wanted to spend, he got all huffy and disappeared, lol


I’ve been on this forum over 8 years and what you’re observing now is nothing new so will still be a point of contention in 8 years time. There’s no cure for ignorance unfortunately.

The OP hasn’t exactly asked the most stupid question on here so is probably getting a bit of an unnecessary kicking for it.

I bought a 2 year old 4 owner car once and it was a piece of shit but I put that down to the fact that it was a 1982 Lancia so it never was going to be any good, even when it rolled off the production line:chuckle:

OP - go with gut feeling first and common sense second.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> Did you go and look at the cars for £33k TaliGTR?




Any joy?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> Any joy?



I'm a happy man! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: Just ironing out a few details, but I will reveal all in a day or two!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TalibGTR's new motor :


----------



## Evee2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello everyone 
Picking mine up to day ***55357;***56833; 59 plate 4 Owners 30000 Miles , hardly slept so excited !!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> TalibGTR's new motor :


Na the px value on that will be lower..... Lol :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Evee2 said:


> Hello everyone
> Picking mine up to day ***55357;***56833; 59 plate 4 Owners 30000 Miles , hardly slept so excited !!




Did you get a good deal?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought mine in 2011 at 43K(2008 model). And yes gearbox refurb. and good after that. Only had 9k miles and one owner. All depends on service. Still enjoying after 7 years.


----------



## Evee2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi Treg,
Yes I feel I got a good deal car is in excellent condition and is perfect for me.
Yours looks stunning too , the only reason I didn***8217;t consider yours is because I wanted rear sensors as I tend to back into things !!
Cheers 
Will get some photos up soon.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Evee2 said:


> Hi Treg,
> Yes I feel I got a good deal car is in excellent condition and is perfect for me.
> Yours looks stunning too , the only reason I didn***8217;t consider yours is because I wanted rear sensors as I tend to back into things !!
> Cheers
> Will get some photos up soon.




Not much to go on there but pleased you are happy with the car


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the GTR family!


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm on the hunt for a gtr now, after 11 years of rs4 ownership I'm getting a bit bored of them so after a few weeks of reading up and looking at a few friends cars its a mine field but ive decided on a nigh on impossible spec which is white 2014 onwards, mildly tuned , ideally 4.25 with some carbon goodies , low mileage and owners . think ill be looking for some time but not in a mad rush.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

oh and a retrimmed steering wheel because the red leather is just too much


----------



## Michaelrb26 (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't think owners should matter as long as it's been looked after and in clean condition and documents to back up the servicing and no signs of accident damage then should be alright. I usually change cars every six months so as you can imagine ownership for six months would still count as an owner or even just people out there buying to sell would count too.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Nah, not for me thanks*



Michaelrb26 said:


> *I don't think owners should matter as long as it's been looked after and in clean condition and documents to back up the servicing and no signs of accident damage then should be alright. I usually change cars every six months so as you can imagine ownership for six months would still count as an owner or even just people out there buying to sell would count too.*


Hmmm, I'm almost the polar opposite to this view above. I know of a couple of Full Service History clean looking Lotus Carlton's that have _(currently)_ 17 and 21 different Owners on them respectively and have less that 130k miles recorded on their odometers. Sorry but even though these are almost 30 year old vehicles I'm talking about here, So many previous Owners on their Log books _(often changing two or three times in a single year)_ would 100% put me off purchasing them or others like them. 

You see its not all down to the Owners either.....Its all the Car Salesmen, Servicing people over these years, the Valets, Electricians, Alarm fitters and other undocumented Folks to do with the Motor Trade who have driven these rare motors _(probably in anger at full throttle smoking tyres for their Own thrills or to impress others on YouTube etc)_ which make me think that all of these bargain priced high Owner regularly resold machines are best avoided. 

IMHO, There are way too many exotic's for all budgets out in the World that are bought for bragging rights, kept for a short period of time so are usually screwed to within an inch of mechanical failure by so many wanna-be Ayrton Senna's and quickly sold off for some other poor soul to face the potential consequences when something seriously expensive eventually goes wrong but who cares after a drop of fresh oil, four new rubber boots and a spanking newly inked Service stamp?? Off She goes into the car pool wilderness in search for a brand new Owner. The next new Owner has exactly the same kind of mindset and so does the next one and so the abuse cycle continues again and again and again....

Granted there is no perfect way to stop all of these unscrupulous people from taking anyone's pride and joy for a cheeky spin when the rare opportunity arises as every car on the Planet has a grey area where it comes to these undocumented drivers but the less you make the motor available for such abuse, All the better in my book! 

More and more vehicle Owners is a red flag to me which just means more and more opportunities for severe abuse by all the undocumented types who lack mechanical sympathy to joy ride said high Owner regularly resold cars! _*No thanks...*_

JM2PW!


----------



## Michaelrb26 (Nov 24, 2018)

@K66 SKY totally agree with what your saying obviously when your talking 20-30 previous owners would be a defo no no I would never consider it, I'm too picky when buying cars but let's say max of 5/6 then would probably consider it and also depends on it's age because if the car is nearly new and loads of owners that's definitely telling you something. Most of the time you can just tell when you go see a car how it's been looked after and driven.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

In my opinion if each owner has taken care of the car and had the work taken out as and when it was required why would it matter? 

Performance cars tend to change hands more regularly than your average A to B run about mainly because they are looked at as a luxury to own and have their limitations of use.

Even the Op who started this thread ended up buying a car with more owners than he intended as when he saw the car he bought could see it had been looked after by its X amount of owners.


----------

